# Isarradweg



## tobone (19. Januar 2019)

wir wollen mit unserem Kind (9 Jahre) dieses Jahr evtl den Isarradweg fahren. (Scharnitz - München...) hat nichts mit Mtb zu tun aber kann ja auch schön sein.
Habt ihr einen Tipp wie und wo man am Anfang noch einen Tag in den Alpen dranhängen kann um das Panorama etwas zu genießen? Also den Startpunkt etwas mehr in die Alpen verschieben. Es soll halt flach durchs Tal gehen.
Tagesetappen hatten wir so 50-60 km geplant.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2019)

Ehrwald starten, mit der ehrwalderbahn hoch, leutasch runter mittenwald. Wenn zu kurz kleiner Abstecher zum seebensee (ca. hat 200hm)
Oder Garmisch starten, durchs Tal Ehrwald, da müsstest du mal die daten checken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (19. Januar 2019)

Gucke ich mir mal an.
Danke


----------



## tobone (19. Januar 2019)

Mit der Bahn das wird glaube ich zu viel mit dem ganzen Gepäck. 
Vielleicht fahren wir doch ab schernitz.


----------



## Ricardo (20. Januar 2019)

Eventuell könntest du auch in Seefeld starten und über die Leutasch nach Mittenwald fahren, oder von Scharnitz zur Isarquelle und Kastenalm am ersten Tag.


----------



## tobone (20. Januar 2019)

Habe mir gerade mal ein Video vom isarradweg angesehen. Sieht ja ganz schön aus. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit Familientouren? Was gibt es da unterwegs besonderes was man mit Kindern unternehmen kann/sollte, was man nicht verpassen sollte? Wollten unterwegs auch vielleicht mal klettern/wandern...irgendwas mit Action


----------



## rhnordpool (20. Januar 2019)

Bin nicht so firm, was das Leistungsvermögen von Kindern anbelangt, aber Start in Garmisch und dann von da nach Mittenwald/Krün wär auch ne Option. In Garmisch gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten: Zugspitze (natürlich), aber auch die Partnachklamm, Schachenhaus (langer Hatsch, aber tolles Haus), mit dem Rad auf Asphalt nach Krün alt. übern Kransberg nach Mittenwald oder Krün (mehrere Badeseen am Weg, Geroldsee, Barmsee). Am Walchensee die Herzogstand-Heimgartentour.


----------



## Ricardo (20. Januar 2019)

Zum Wandern geht auch das Braueckin Lengries evtl. mit Bergbahnbenutzung.
Auch interessant wäre die Sommerrodelbahn am Blomberg


----------



## tobone (20. Januar 2019)

Habe gerade gelesen das der isarradweg teilweise (fast 25) km aufhäufen Straßen (Nebenstraßen)entlang führt. Kann das wer bestätigen bzw. kann man die relativ einfach umfahren? Ansonsten wäre das nicht so toll.
Hatten letztes Jahr im Münsterland gute Erfahrungen mit Jugendherbergen gemacht. In Mittenwald die sieht ganz Gut aus. Könnt ihr sonst noch welche empfehlen?


----------



## rhnordpool (20. Januar 2019)

Da Du ja auch nach anderen klassischen Tourenradstrecken suchst (Elberadweg), wärs vielleicht ne Idee, Deine diversen Fragen in nem klassichen Portal für "asphaltgewohnte Tourenradler" zu stellen, um größeres Feedback zu bekommen. Schätze, daß hier im MTB-Forum eher wenige Biker solche Touren machen.


----------



## tobone (20. Januar 2019)

stimmt auch wieder.
Dachte ihr kennt den Radweg zufällig. Haben uns jetzt auf Isar eingeschossen. Radwegtouren kommen bei mir auch eher selten vor. Und dafür extra da anmelden...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (20. Januar 2019)

Schau dir mal den Innradweg von Maloja aus an. Ok, ist Schweiz und nicht ganz billig, aber die Landschaft ist grandios. Der Radweg mal Schotter mal Teer ist beliebig verlängerbar, quasi bis nach Passau und weiter an der Donau bis nach Wien oder Budapest. Bezügl. Familientauglichkeit...., hat meine Schwiegermutter vor 2 Jahren bis Heim von Maloja nach Rosenheim mit ihrem 5-Gang Cityrad gemacht, kurz vor ihrem 77. Geburtstag. Auf der Strecke liegen schöne Orte, jede Menge Berge und Bergbahnen, Bikeparks, Thermen, Wildtierparks.....


----------



## tobone (20. Januar 2019)

Danke aber so weit wollten wir nicht. Reisen mit dem Zug an aus der Nähe von Hannover.


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2019)

isarradweg ist ab Bad Tölz öfter mal nicht an der Isar. Das mit den Nebenstraßen stört nicht so sehr, eher das der Fluss mal nicht da ist. Was ich idyllischer in Erinnerung habe ist Rosenheim Passau. Ist aber schon ne Weile her. Bei Anreise Bahn dürfte Garmisch oder Ehrwald keinen großen Unterschied machen. Einmal umsteigen. Oder seefeld.  Was von Garmisch auch geht ist der ammer/amperradweg. Erste Etappe mit Hm. Ist natürlich kein Richtiger Fluss. Aber man kommt am ammersee vorbei


----------



## burki111 (20. Januar 2019)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ist natürlich kein Richtiger Fluss


sag das mal einem Dießener ...
Ich würde da mir vielleicht auch den http://lechtalradweg.de anschauen oder direkt bei mir den ersten Teil des Donautalradweges (von Donaueschingen) https://www.donau-radweg.info.
IMHO habt ihr da mehr Attraktionen (Klettern könnt ihr bei uns bis die Sohlen qualmen von III - XI), als an der Isar.


----------



## tobone (20. Januar 2019)

Hört sich alles gut an.
Ich glaube wir starten von Scharnitz oder Garmisch. Und gehen bei mittenwald bischen wandern.
Danke erstmal


----------



## rhnordpool (20. Januar 2019)

Als weitere Alternative: Wenig bekannt und sehr abwechslungsreich: Naheradweg von Idaroberstein (Bahnstation, Achat-Schaubergwerk, sehenswertes Edelsteinmuseum, Keltensiedlung in der Nähe) über Kirn (Klettern an den Kirner Dolomiten), Bad Sobernheim (Freilichtmuseum), Bad Münster am Stein / Bad Kreuznach (MTB-Trailparadies, Rotenfels, Boulderhalle, Thermalbäder, Schnupperpaddeln für Kinder immer mittwochs, diverse Burgruinen), Bingen mit Möglichkeit, die Radwege beiderseits des Rhein in alle Richtungen weiterzufahren, z.B. Richtung Koblenz und massenweise Burgbesichtigungsmöglichkeiten, Fährschifffahrten). Da sehr mildes Klima auch schon früh oder spät im Jahr machbar. Entweder flach und meist auf separaten, asphaltierten Radwegen oder ab Schloßböckelheim auch oberhalb des Flusses schöne, teils asphaltierte, meist geschotterte Panorama-Weinbergwege bis Bingen machbar (erfordert gutes Kartenlesen, da zwar oft ausgeschilderte Routen genutzt werden können, aber das keine ausgewiesenen Radwanderwege sind).
Guckst Du hier:
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/fernradweg/nahe/nahe-radweg/3382222/
http://www.naheradweg.de/index.php/radtour3.html
https://www.gastlandschaften.de/urlaubsthemen/radfahren/tourenplanung-app/rheinland-pfalz-app/
Falls interessant und weitere Hilfe benötigt wird, bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2019)

In Scharnitz würde ich 1 Tag zum Isarursprung radeln. Das geht zwar schon etwas bergauf, aber bis auf das 1. stück ist das wirklich superflach und auch von einem 9-jährigen leicht zu bewältigen. Wenn man dann noch ein Stück weiter hinter fährt, gibts an der Kastenalm eine wirklich urige Einkehr.


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> ..irgendwas mit Action


In Lenggries kann man mit den örtlichen Anbietern die Isarwelle raften. Der kleine Katarakt ist gerade mit Kindern ein Spaß. Müsstest halt die Biketour für das spritzige Vergnügen unterbrechen. Gibt versch. Anbieter.
https://action-funtours.de/programme/isar-rafting
Es gibt davon auch kurze Filme auf youtube.


----------



## tobone (23. Januar 2019)

Hätte ich total Bock drauf. Nur mal schauen ob das zeitlich alles hin haut. 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Aldar (24. Januar 2019)

Start in Garmisch mit besuch der Partnachklamm oder auch der Höllentalklamm ( Je nachdem wie viel  zeit ihr habt) /Eibsee/Zugspitze.
Danach entweder übers Graseck nach Elmau, Ferchensee , Lautersee, Mittenwald ( evtl zum Isarursprung/Kastenalm)
Oder über Gschwandnerbauer , Finzbachalm nach Krün und von dort entweder die Isar entlang zum Sylvensteinspeicher oder zum Walchensee und durch die Jachenau nach Lengries, von dort geht's dann an der Isar entlang bis Bad Tölz , Wohlfratshausen , München.
Alles Relativ flach und ohne fahrtechnische Herausforderungen ( zum Graseck müsst ihr aber hochschieben...)
Edit: mit einem Tag Wandern sollten drei tage mehr als genug sein


----------



## bfm (24. Januar 2019)

Eine Fahrt zum Isarursprung ab Scharnitz wurde ja schon genannt. Für Kinder auf der Strecke fällt mir folgendes ein: Geisterklamm (Leutaschklamm) in Mittenwald; kleine Wanderung an der wilden Isar zwischen Wallgau und Sylvensteinsee (Landschaft wird oft mit den kanadischen Rockies verglichen); Baden im Sylvensteinsee (schöner Platz z.B. in der Nähe von dem Caravanplatz); Pause bei den Steinpyramiden kurz vor Tölz; ab Tölz evtl. Abstecher zur Blomberg-Sommerrodelbahn; in Wolfratshausen gibts einen Märchenpark (Freizeitpark); kurz vor Grünwald gibts die "Sauschütt" mit Wildfütterung und Hochseilgarten; in München Surfer an der Floßlände (da kann man auch baden; Jugendherberge in der Nähe)...

Zwischen Wallgau und Sylvensteinsee führt kaum ein Weg an der Straße vorbei (evtl. mit dem MTB und sehr viel mehr Höhenmetern) - etwas anderes als entspannten Ausflugsverkehr hab ich auf der Strecke aber noch nicht erlebt.
Zwischen Tölz und Wolfratshausen gibts die "Jugendsiedlung Hochland". Vielleicht bietet die auch speziell für Familien ein Programm an.

Selbst würde ich die Tour anders herum Fahren - ja, dabei geht es zwar mehr bergauf, finde aber die vielen kleinen Zwischenanstiege die in beiden Richtungen gemacht werden müssen weitaus anstrengender als die insgesamt 400 hm Differenz. Dafür steigert sich so die Landschaft und ich glaub für einen 9-jährigen aus der Norddeutschen Tiefebene ist ein zusätzlicher Tag den Bergen spannender als in einer großen Stadt.


----------



## McNulty (24. Januar 2019)

Andersrum fände ich auch besser, dann ist man bzgl Ende oder stops auch flexibler. Aus MUC raus richtung Berge,die man evt. Schon sieht, a träumchen


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Januar 2019)

bfm schrieb:


> Zwischen Wallgau und Sylvensteinsee führt kaum ein Weg an der Straße vorbei


Flache asphaltierte Mautstrasse. 

Wenn schon da lang, kann man auch nen Abstecher machen nach Vorderriß, Hinterriß, Engalm und Kleiner und Großer Ahornboden mit Blick auf steile Lalidererwände. Alles flaches Gelände (Tagestour, eventuell mit Übernachtung in Zimmer oder Matratzenlager hier: http://www.post-vorderriss.de). 



bfm schrieb:


> Baden im Sylvensteinsee


Saukalt, auch im Sommer, gefühlt kälter als die dran vorbeifließende auch nicht wamre Isar.
Dann besser Geroldsee oder Barmsee.


----------



## tobone (24. Januar 2019)

Wir werden wohl in Scharnitz starten, und am anreisetag zur isarquelle fahren und dann nach mittenwald. Am nächsten Tag „frei“. Und Ein bisschen wandern...evtl in die Geisterklamm. Bis zum Eingang soll man ja auch gut mit dem Rad kommen habe ich gelesen. Alles weitere wird sich finden. Ist ja noch bisschen Zeit zu planen.


----------



## tobone (24. Januar 2019)

Wieviele hm wären es denn ca wenn man die Tour anders herum fährt?
Zum Ende hin kommen da ja doch (für ein Kind) ein paar Anstiege oder?


----------



## McNulty (25. Januar 2019)

Die Hauptstiege sind eher kurz vor bzw nach München, je nach Fahrtrichtung bis von Schäftlarn. Dann Richtung Tölz kurz vor Tölz. Ab lengries kenne ich die Strecke nicht im Detail aber eher  flach. Natürlich ist höhenunterschied zwischen MUC und Scharnitz, aber der fällt nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfm (25. Januar 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Wieviele hm wären es denn ca wenn man die Tour anders herum fährt?


Insgesamt etwa 400 hm mehr bergauf. Aber ich schrieb ja schon, dass die vielen kleinen Zwischenanstiege deutlich mehr Kraft kosten bzw. hier nochmals einige Höhenmeter gesammelt werden. Der Isarradweg ist nördlich von München flach (und langweilig), südlich von München über viele Abschnitte hügelig, dafür oft sehr schön. Trotzdem halte ich die Strecke München-Mittenwald mit einem 9-jährigem in drei Tagen (evtl. sogar nur zwei) machbar.



tobone schrieb:


> Zum Ende hin kommen da ja doch (für ein Kind) ein paar Anstiege oder?


Nein. Lenggries ist ca. 100 Meter höher als München, der Sylvensteinsee weitere 100 Meter - bis Wallgau die nächsten etwa 100 Hm. Insgesamt verteilen sich die Hm also ganz gut.

Infos und .gpx fürs GPS gibts auch unter bayerninfo.de/rad


----------



## ExcelBiker (26. Januar 2019)

bfm schrieb:


> Zwischen Wallgau und Sylvensteinsee führt kaum ein Weg an der Straße vorbei


So ein Schmarrn. Das geht sogar sehr gut ohne Teerstraße, wenn man ordentliche, halbwegs breite Reifen hat. Ab Wallgau auf der rechten Flussseite bleiben, da kommt ein Anstieg, den man aber auch mit einem 9-jährigen irgendwie meistern kann. Man kommt dann erst kurz vor Vorderriß auf die Mautstraße. Kurz nach Vorderriß geht die Hauptstraße den Berg rauf, dann kommt ein kleines flaches Stück, so etwa 1 km, und dann geht nach links ein eher schlechter Fahrweg runter. Danach gehen bis auf zwei ganz kurze Stiche flache Forststraßen und kleinere Wege bis Fall ohne Teerberührung.


----------



## Sentilo (27. Januar 2019)

@ TE: Der Isarradweg lässt sich sehr gut meistern mit einem Kind ab Grundschulter. Wir sind die Tour mehrmals gefahren und hatten als Startort immer das Hotel Barmsee in Krün. Das ist m.M. perfekt zum Akklimatisieren. Der nächste Bahnhof (Klais) ist zehn Minuten entfernt. Der Radurlaub beginnt praktisch schon am Gleis, weil schöne Radwege direkt nach Krün, zu den umliegenden Seen, in die Buckelwiesen und zur Isar führen, weitab der Bundesstraße. Das Hotel hat sogar einen eigenen Badesee mit Rutsche und Badeplattform, was Eurem Junior nach der ersten Schnuppertour, z.B. in die Elmau, gut gefallen dürfte. In Krün gibt's auch einen großen Abenteuerspielplatz, und flussabwärts Richtung Wallgau allerlei wilde Kiesstrände für ein bisschen Kanada-Flair. Die ganze Gegend ist ungeheuer schön, gerade auch für einen unternehmungslustigen Jungen. Und die tollen Eindrücke reißen nicht ab, wenn's dann losgeht in Richtung München. Autoverkehr ist kein Problem, die wenigen Straßen, über die Euch die (übrigens sehr gute) Ausschilderung führt, sind kaum befahren. Allerdings solltet Ihr die Mautstraße zwischen Wallgau und Vorderriss, wie Kollege Excel schon schrieb, unbedingt meiden. Die Straße ist schmal und von vielen Touris und Motorradfahrern bevölkert. Kein Spaß mit Kind.

Falls Ihr für München & Umgebung noch ein paar Tipps braucht, funk mich gerne an. Wir haben viel ausgetüftelt für und mit unserem "Münchner Kindl" (das jetzt aber schon ein paar Jahre älter ist).


----------



## tobone (9. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp wo man gut und günstig in oder bei lenggries übernachten kann?
Die hotelpreise in Bayern in den Ferien sind echt hart. Jugendherberge ist voll.
Sollte auch nicht viel weiter als lenggries sein.(nicht weiter Fluss abwärts?)


----------



## McNulty (9. Februar 2019)

Ein Herz für Biker: Der Altwirt. Evt bekommst noch ein paar Flowvalley Tipps. ...aber den Preis kann ich nicht


----------



## bikeseppl (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo ich war hier und sehr zufrieden: Gästehaus Werner

Servus Reiner


----------



## tobone (9. Februar 2019)

Also soll eher eine familienunterkunft sein als ein Bikehotel.


----------



## tobone (9. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht noch wer ein paar Tipps was man am späten Nachmittag noch mit Kindern in lenggries unternehmen kann?
Der bikepark lockt natürlich, aber da muss ich wohl nochmal wiederkommen...
Außerdem müsste ich mal genau wissen wie man am besten und vor allem schön und flach (gibts das ?) diese besagte Mautstrasse vor Vorderriess umfährt.


----------



## dievole (26. Februar 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Außerdem müsste ich mal genau wissen wie man am besten und vor allem schön und flach (gibts das ?) diese besagte Mautstrasse vor Vorderriess umfährt



Da wird es offensichtlich keine Ausweichstrecke geben?
https://www.karwendel-urlaub.de/reisefuehrer/risstal/vorderriss/mautstrasse/

Der "Altwirt" klingt ja richtig gut: https://www.altwirt-lenggries.de/de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. Februar 2019)

Zwischen Wallgau und Vorderriss kann man die Mautstraße südseitig der Isar vermeiden. 
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vlojnmnuezqfriiw
Verläuft nicht ganz flach, da die Isar bei Hochwasser immer mal wieder ein Stück der Schotterstraße "mitnimmt" und der Forst dann mit den Umfahrungen in die Höhe ausweichen muss.
Zwischen Vorderriss und Fall gibt's vereinzelt Schotterteilstücke nördlich der Straße, aber nichts durchgängiges.


----------



## tobone (26. Februar 2019)

Die unschöne,  viel befahrene mautstrasse endet doch in vorderries oder?


----------



## tobone (26. Februar 2019)

Bei der Variante scheinen sich die hm auf dem Weg nach vorderries zu sammeln, oder auch auf dem Rückweg?!
Kennt jemand diese Tour?


----------



## McNulty (26. Februar 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Die unschöne,  viel befahrene mautstrasse endet doch in vorderries oder?


Nein, zwischen Vorderriss und Staumauer ist nerviger.


----------



## Ricardo (27. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Strecke über die Mautstrasse und den Sylvensteinspeicher zu nervig ist, gäbe es auch noch die Variante über den Walchensee (Bademöglichkeit) und die Jachenau nach Lengries.
Bis auf die Mautstr am Walchensee entlang kann man fast alles abseits der Straße fahren. Nur zwischen der Jachenau und Lengries gibt es ein paar Steigungen wenn man nicht auf die Straße ausweicht.


----------



## McNulty (27. Februar 2019)

Ich war da länger nicht mehr , aber ich glaube fast die Variante von @Ricardo ist idylischer. Weil vom Sylvenstein bis Lengries ist die Strecke Radweg auch nur mal mehr mal weniger eng neben der Bundesstraße. Und von Einöd (der Name ist Programm) am Walchenseeentlang ist wenig los - aber bitte nicht am Wochenende probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (27. Februar 2019)

Mit dem walchensee das hört sich ganz gut an. Das Problem ist das wir die einzelnen Etappen ( für einen 9 jährigen ) km mäßig schon ausgereizt haben. 
Wäre das ein Umweg?


----------



## tobone (27. Februar 2019)

Nur nochmal für ganz doofe...:
Wäre damit der schlimmste Teil Straße überwunden?
Isarradweg ist doch zum Großteil Radweg und nicht Strass...
Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Ricardo (28. Februar 2019)

Die Route über die Jachenau ist ca.  5 km länger, wenn die Variante in Frage kommt kann ich dir auch einen Track davon zeichnen. (dann bitte deine Mailadresse per PN an mich schicken)Bin sie letztes Jahr gefahren.


----------



## McNulty (28. Februar 2019)

Ja, - die Diskussion ist schon Kleinkram. die Mautstraße ist auch kein Act. Fahrradweg ist auch OK. Nur nicht reinstressen mit "Straße vermeiden". Ein wenig vorankommen will man ja auch....Wenn ihr hinterher eine Befragung macht, "was war das nervigste Stück" kommt wahrscheinlich eine Überraschung raus...z.B. weil der Junior an dem STück grade schlechte Laune oder einen moralischen Platten hatte oder die Eisdiele Ruhetag hatte


----------



## tobone (16. Juni 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Zwischen Wallgau und Vorderriss kann man die Mautstraße südseitig der Isar vermeiden.
> https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vlojnmnuezqfriiw
> Verläuft nicht ganz flach, da die Isar bei Hochwasser immer mal wieder ein Stück der Schotterstraße "mitnimmt" und der Forst dann mit den Umfahrungen in die Höhe ausweichen muss.
> Zwischen Vorderriss und Fall gibt's vereinzelt Schotterteilstücke nördlich der Straße, aber nichts durchgängiges.


Sind das denn auch grossteils Asphalt wegen? Ganz groben schotter möchten wir so gut es geht vermeiden. Bzw ist wegen Rädern/Nerven ausgeschlossen


----------



## tobone (16. Juni 2019)

Könnt ihr mir was zu der mautstrasse am walchensee südufer sagen ?
Führt da parallel ein Radweg entlang?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2019)

Nein, da hat es keinen Radweg, aber da sind mehr Radfahrer als Auto unterwegs, das ist ganz gut auch mit Kindern zu befahren. Aber einsam geht anders...


----------



## tobone (16. Juni 2019)

D.h. am gesamten südufer muss man auf der Strasse fahren?!
Geht es am ostufer so weiter ?


----------



## tobone (17. Juli 2019)

Wir haben uns nun für die Umfahrung der Mautstrasse nach vorderriess entschieden. Und zwar nehmen wir die Umfahrung am Südufer der Isar. Wir kommen dann kurz vor vorderriess wieder auf die Straße.
Kann man zwischen vorderriess u Fall irgendwie der Straße entkommen?
Wir fahren die Strecke Sonntags


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann man zwischen vorderriess u Fall irgendwie der Straße entkommen?


Ja, wenigstens teilweise. Im Screenshot habe ich rot eine Strecke markiert, die ich kenne und die auch funktioniert. Dir Strecke ist gut zu finden, zur Sicherheit ist ein Navi sinnvoll (ist auch in OSM drin, aber nicht der Abschnitt direkt von der Hauptstraße runter). Teilweise kann's stellenweise a bissl holperig sein, qualitativ etwa wie eine schlechte Forststraße. Der weitere Weg Richtung Fall sollte auch gehen, weil breite Fahrstraße am See entlang, nur bin ich den selbst nicht gefahren (immer dort hoch zur Hauptstraße, weil dort ein Parkplatz ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlfaxe (18. Juli 2019)

Ich würde ja einen Routenplaner wie Komoot empfehlen. Da kannst Du die Fahrradart eingeben (zb normales Fahrrad mit Schotter) und verschiedene Varianten durchspielen. Du siehst dann auch, wieviel Prozent Straße, etc ist.


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2019)

Die von mir beschriebene Strecke kann Komoot nicht finden, weil da ein paar Meter nicht in OSM drin sind. Die Variante vom TE, hier bei den Leuten vor Ort zu fragen, halte ich für die bessere und sichere Lösung.


----------



## radlfaxe (18. Juli 2019)

Ich halte es auch für sinnvoll, zusätzlich zu fragen. Aber wieviel Extra-Kilometer zb der Umweg über Walchensee und Jachenau ausmacht, ob es zusätzliche Höhenmeter sind und was für ein Untergrund kann Dir Komoot schon sehr gut sagen.

Besser und sicherer sind Tips auch nicht immer. Ich habe auch schon sehr schlechte Tips gesehen im Internet (zb deutlich zu schwer für das Anforderungsprofil des Fragenden) Aber wie gesagt: Fragen lohnt sich natürlich. Ich habe Deine Variante auch mit Interesse zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2019)

radlfaxe schrieb:


> wieviel Extra-Kilometer zb der Umweg über Walchensee und Jachenau ausmacht


da bin ich einverstanden


radlfaxe schrieb:


> ob es zusätzliche Höhenmeter sind


... aber nur, wenn man die Daten aus Komoot als ganz grobes Schätzeisen annimmt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Komoot die Höhen aus öffentlichen, kostenlosen Quellen nimmt, sprich SRTM / Aster. Und diese Daten sind extrem ungenau, wenigstens hinsichtlich Höhenprofilen. Da würde ich lieber mich auf Höhenlinien zählen aus (amtlichen) topografischen Landkarten verlassen.


----------



## tobone (18. Juli 2019)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ja, wenigstens teilweise. Im Screenshot habe ich rot eine Strecke markiert, die ich kenne und die auch funktioniert. Dir Strecke ist gut zu finden, zur Sicherheit ist ein Navi sinnvoll (ist auch in OSM drin, aber nicht der Abschnitt direkt von der Hauptstraße runter). Teilweise kann's stellenweise a bissl holperig sein, qualitativ etwa wie eine schlechte Forststraße. Der weitere Weg Richtung Fall sollte auch gehen, weil breite Fahrstraße am See entlang, nur bin ich den selbst nicht gefahren (immer dort hoch zur Hauptstraße, weil dort ein Parkplatz ist).
> Anhang anzeigen 886444


Danke sieht gut aus. Kann man zumindest ein Teil der Straße umfahren.
Geht es da bergaufwärts? Schlechte forststrasse ist ein weit gedehnter begriff... von einem groben schotterweg könnte meine Familie schon genervt sein.


----------



## tobone (18. Juli 2019)

Sagt euch Bavaria tyrolensis was? Soll ein Radweg sein der u. A. Zwischen lengries und Fall entlang geht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2019)

Ein Teil der Stecke geht im zeitweisen Flussbett, hat also sandige Abschnitte, die aber mit am besten zu fahren sind. Es gibt eine Stelle, wo man kurz zur Hauptstraße hochfährt und dann gleich wieder runter, aber da reden wir von ca. 20 hm. Genauso muss man später auch vom See hochkommen, geschätzt 15 hm. Sonst ist die Stecke flach. Grober und loser Schotterweg kommt da praktisch nicht vor. Für dich ist es wahrscheinlcih grenzwertig, für mich mit dem MTB ist das völlig banal und harmlos. Noch etwas, was für die Ausweichsstrecke spricht: Die Hauptstraße hat um einiges mehr Höhenmeter, da geht es immer wieder rauf und runter, was bei der Ausweichstrecke nicht ist (mit Ausnahme der beiden genannten Stellen).

Die Via Bavaria Tyrolensis kenne ich, wenigstens die für dich interessanten Abschnitte. Ab Fall hast du Hauptstraße bis zur Staumauer vom Sylvensteinsee. Danach kommt ein durchgehender, asphaltierter Radweg bis Lenggries. Der ist zwas hauptsächlich direkt an der Straße, aber wenigstens gut zu fahren. Ab Höhe Lenggries gibt es massig Ausweichsmöglichkeiten. Entweder die beiden Nebenstraßen links und rechts der Isar, oder die Wege durch die Isarauen.


----------



## tobone (18. Juli 2019)

Ok danke 
Wir werden uns größtenteils halt an den normalen Isar Radweg halten.
Aber die Umfahrung nach Fall werden wir uns mal ansehen. Ich bin mit fully unterwegs. Aber Frau u Kind mit Gepäck und Treckingrad. Da muss man halt nach Wegebeschaffenheit gucken...
Wird schon...
Morgen fahren wir los


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2019)

Kommt darauf an, wie abenteuerlustig die beiden sind. Aber prinzipiell würde ich das auch mit einem beladenen Trekkingrad der Hauptstraße vorziehen.

Alles Gute für die Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (27. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe. 
War ne schöne Tour


----------



## Big_Jim (28. Juli 2019)

Super das es für euch eine super Tour war.
Kannst du mir eventuell den Track zukommen lassen (wenn es einen gibt), wich will die Tour mal mit meine Frau machen, dann aber nur bis kurz nach München

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Juli 2019)

Bin es im Juni als Trekkingtour gefahren. Kurz vor Vorderriss wollte ich eigentlich an der Isar durchs Kiesbett lang, war damals nicht möglich da Ausläufer hier durchflossen. Zum Durchqueren waren die zu tief. Bin dann zurück zur Strasse und dort gefahren (hat mich gute 2 Stunden gekostet). Sieht man gut am Kringel an der Stelle.









						Scharnitz - Isarursprung - Vaterstetten
					

Zwei Tagestour: Von Scharnitz zum Isarursprung, Übernachtung am Campingplatz kurz hinter Lenggries. Am ...




					www.outdooractive.com


----------



## tobone (28. Juli 2019)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> Super das es für euch eine super Tour war.
> Kannst du mir eventuell den Track zukommen lassen (wenn es einen gibt), wich will die Tour mal mit meine Frau machen, dann aber nur bis kurz nach München
> 
> Gruß Christoph


Also der isarradweg ist gut ausgeschildert. Wir haben ein paar Umfahrungen gemacht. U. A. Die Mautstrasse bei vorderriess. In dem dazugehörigen Buch sind alle Umfahrungen u Sehenswürdigkeiten gut beschrieben.
Ich versuche den ursprünglichen Track hier mal reinzustellen (Computer und ich werden keine Freunde )Ist aber der ohne Umfahrungen
Was man halt nich mitnehmen kann/sollte ist am Anfang die Tour zum Isarsprung (ab Scharnitz Richtung Süden).
Ist halt ne Treckingrad Tour. Nix mtb... aber trotzdem schön. Zwischendurch mal in der Isar abkühlen...


----------



## Jabberwoky (28. Juli 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Was man halt nich mitnehmen kann/sollte ist am Anfang die Tour zum Isarsprung (ab Scharnitz Richtung Süden). Ist halt ne Treckingrad Tour. Nix mtb... aber trotzdem schön. Zwischendurch mal in der Isar abkühlen...


Dann hast du aber das (für mich) schönste Stück der noch jungen Isar verpasst. Kann mich auf der Strecke auch an keine Stelle erinnern die nicht mit einem Trekkingrad fahrbar wäre. Alles breiter fester Forstweg (nach meiner Erinnerung). 
Mein MTB war für die Tour vollkommen oversized, habe aber nur das und das muss halt für alles herhalten- Trekking -Trail- Enduro - Bikepark.


----------



## tobone (29. Juli 2019)

Welche Stelle denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Juli 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Welche Stelle denn ?


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht


----------



## tobone (29. Juli 2019)

Welches Stück verpasst?


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Juli 2019)

Scharnitz - Isarursprung
Das Stück bist Du nicht gefahren, so zumindest interpretiere ich Deinen Post


----------



## tobone (29. Juli 2019)

Doch das sind wir gefahren 
Stimmt ist mindestens eins der schönsten Stücke der Isar


----------



## derfati (8. Januar 2020)

Sentilo schrieb:


> @ TE: Der Isarradweg lässt sich sehr gut meistern mit einem Kind ab Grundschulter. Wir sind die Tour mehrmals gefahren und hatten als Startort immer das Hotel Barmsee in Krün. Das ist m.M. perfekt zum Akklimatisieren. Der nächste Bahnhof (Klais) ist zehn Minuten entfernt. Der Radurlaub beginnt praktisch schon am Gleis, weil schöne Radwege direkt nach Krün, zu den umliegenden Seen, in die Buckelwiesen und zur Isar führen, weitab der Bundesstraße. Das Hotel hat sogar einen eigenen Badesee mit Rutsche und Badeplattform, was Eurem Junior nach der ersten Schnuppertour, z.B. in die Elmau, gut gefallen dürfte. In Krün gibt's auch einen großen Abenteuerspielplatz, und flussabwärts Richtung Wallgau allerlei wilde Kiesstrände für ein bisschen Kanada-Flair. Die ganze Gegend ist ungeheuer schön, gerade auch für einen unternehmungslustigen Jungen. Und die tollen Eindrücke reißen nicht ab, wenn's dann losgeht in Richtung München. Autoverkehr ist kein Problem, die wenigen Straßen, über die Euch die (übrigens sehr gute) Ausschilderung führt, sind kaum befahren. Allerdings solltet Ihr die Mautstraße zwischen Wallgau und Vorderriss, wie Kollege Excel schon schrieb, unbedingt meiden. Die Straße ist schmal und von vielen Touris und Motorradfahrern bevölkert. Kein Spaß mit Kind.
> 
> Falls Ihr für München & Umgebung noch ein paar Tipps braucht, funk mich gerne an. Wir haben viel ausgetüftelt für und mit unserem "Münchner Kindl" (das jetzt aber schon ein paar Jahre älter ist).


Hallo Sentilo,
ich hänge mich hier gerade mal in den Thread rein.
Wir sind in diesem Sommer genau in dem Hotel am Barmsee mit unseren zwei Kindern (dann 7 und 9).
Hast du zufällig schon ein paar ausgearbeitete Touren in der Region? Das wäre echt toll. 

Beste Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## H33 (21. August 2020)

Kommt man auf dem Isarradweg einigermaßen gut durch München durch oder besser im Süden in die SBahn steigen und nach z. B. Fröttmaning fahren. 
Hoffe bei der Durchfahrt etwas auf interessante Stadtpersepektive. 
Binn mit dem Crosser und Gepäck unterwegs
Grüße H33


----------



## McNulty (21. August 2020)

Isarradweg geht an der Isar durch München.
Im Berufsverkehr etwas voll, sonst sehr schön ...sicher besser als Bahn


----------



## H33 (21. August 2020)

Danke, das wollte ich hören.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2020)

Und vorbei an paar schönen Biergärten


----------

